# Any Weston smoker owners? Opinions?



## buz914 (Jan 4, 2012)

Looking for a first smoker and seem to like the Weston 48".  Any owners have any feedback on these?  Could not find any reviews or thoughts on the forum.

Buz


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 4, 2012)

I don't own a Weston but I did a search for you and here is a link to some info from this site on Westons 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search.php?search=Weston+Smokers


----------



## buz914 (Jan 5, 2012)

Dang!  No Weston owners here?  I too have searched the forum for comments, but no real valuable information.  Just not real impressed with the build quality of all the smokers out there.  I think maybe I'm expecting too much, I guess smokers don't have to be built out of 1/4" steel and bulletproof to function properly.  I guess thats also why folks build there own.

Buz


----------



## shtrdave (Jan 5, 2012)

I have one of the all stainless 48" from cabelas, I like it, it does great poultry, and is big enough to hold a crapload of sausage and the 24" beef sticks. Have done turkeys in mine and it will hold a lot of cornish hens. Never did any ribs or butts in mine, those usually go in my cookshack.

They are not insulated at least mine isn't, and if you are in a temps are not easy to keep steady, have not done the needle valve thing but I believe I will. When I was using mine a lot I had it under roof and sheltered from the wind, it was always windy where I used to live, I moved about 3 years ago and now have no place to get it set up, but I am working on that,

If you found a good deal or one you can live with go for it and then do a search on here for needle valve, and I think you will be happy. Depending on where you live and the temps and wind in your area.


----------



## buz914 (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks.  Is the Cabelas unit made by Weston.  Forgot to mention I live in Florida, so temps and wind are not usually issues.

Buz


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 6, 2012)

$400+ seems like a lot of money for what you are getting, the new Landmann's look really nice...JJ


----------



## shtrdave (Jan 6, 2012)

This is what I have except it is all SS only the door is on this one. Prago Trade is the manufacturer they are called Weston in the retail markets here.

I bought mine for one reason, I wanted something to hang summer sausage in and my little cookshack was not going to work.


----------

